# Checking up on the DPs still out there



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

I have been very happy over the past few months with the performance of our DPs, FINALLY. I have actually pulled one out of the closet and put it back on line. IMHO the last upgrade finally got the DP to where it should have been in the beginning. Everything is working, It even picked up on the fact that the WB is now showing an extra evening of Smallville on Mon (there was a conflict with Witchblade, but the DP did its part). Previously, a spontaneous change to record everytime WAS a bad thing  :bang: and a sign of trouble. Now it is a good thing :angel: and a sign that the DP is working.

How are the rest of you doing with your DPs?

Bill R has said another upgrade is in the pipe, I am praying it only IMPROVES the DP performance is not a step or two back.

*E* PLEASE test the heck out this upgrade before you load it (real QA!). I will gladly WAIT for another upgrade rather than risk stepiing backwards.* I promise that I will NEVER complain about waiting while you are actually doing real testing.


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

I love my DP! It has been almost perfect since the last upgrade.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Both DPs are doing well - as usual, but then, I've not had the frequent problems 
some have reported in the past. One DP quirk continues, though - I still get the 
occasional 'channel-change' reset or PSOD when changing channels.

Overall, I am very pleased with the PVR concept. It has changed the way we
enjoy TV - for the better. Thanks, EchoStar.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Does this only occur when changing channels in the locals range? If so, a work around is to wait until one local buffers before changing to the next again. We very seldom use the channel up/down button, we almost always go through the guide to switch channels, so I have never seen this.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"Does this only occur when changing channels in the locals range?"_

Randy, it usually occurs when I punch in 8000 to go to my locals range,
then I hit UP-UP-UP to surf to the desired channel. Normally, I surf in 
the EPG or punch in directly to a known channel number.

_"...I have never seen this"_

Give it a try and see if it happens on your DP.


----------



## Joe Q (May 7, 2002)

I too, have been getting powered off when trying to change channels between the Superstations and my Boston locals, or when I try scrolling through them using the DP EPG.

A fellow DP'er E-mailed me a great tip that resolved this problem for me.

Go to TV Listings and put a check in the "Stay on channel while browsing" box.

When you scroll through the DP EPG, the picture will remain on the same channel, and you won't get powered off when you pass through the Superstations or your local channels.

If you see another program that you want to check out, choose that channel, and it will automatically lock on to that channel while you continue to browse, using the DP EPG.

This has worked great for me and I haven't had any power offs since I received this tip.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I want to smash my DP (which, mainly due to bugs, I don't have PTV on) and get a nice cheap DirecTV receiver. Too bad I'm in NRTC territory (Pegasus). Heck, Total Choice Plus (even from Pegasus) would still be cheaper and better than AT150, but unfortunately, there's the small problem of crappy service (worse than even DISH I hear!)


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I too have just re-activated one of my Dishplayers so now I have 2 online. Both working although I think the hard drive in one of them is starting to fail. No worries though, I have extra drives. Dang, I wish it was this easy to change the hard drive in the 501.


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

My Dishplayer was always fairly problem free, except for the channel changing bug in locals. Since November, when Dish Network sent me a free 501 (which replaced a 4700), I've been driving the Dishplayer with a standalone TiVo without any problem except that the DP goes into screen saver mode if the TiVo tries to record a suggestion at 3:00 a.m.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

I have never used the 4 digit numbers for our locals. St Louis is mapped in the 700's and those are the channels we use. The Supers are also listed in the 4 digits, so that is why they can be part of the crash. We have always had the stay on channel while browsing checked, so that is why we use the list rather than changing channels directly.

I believe if you change channels from the browse mode, you can avoid crashing as well.

I don't know if this is just 4 digit channel thing? I'll try it from the 3 digit channel maps and see what happens. 

Any method that prevents the DP from having to buffer/dump/buffer local channels quickly should avoid the PSOD. Which is what all these work arounds do. 

I agree completely with Chris. I wish everything was as easy to swap HDs as the DP.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Ouch, well I certainly won't do that! I very quickly managed to make it reboot by 4 rapid local channel changes. Fortunately I did not get the PSOD, just a "quick" reboot. It did not make a difference whether it was 3 or 4 digit channel #.

As I have said, we don't use the DP this way NORMALLY, so I did not show my little ones how to "crash" the DP . :eek2:

This problem is easy to avoid as we've outlined above. I do remember Bill R saying this was on the list to be addressed, but I cannot remember if it is the pending upgrade.

Other than this, I still hold that the DP is working excellent these days. I no longer fear for my recordings and am enjoying the DP as we should (fingers crossed mode on!)

Still seeing reports that people are reliably using 120GB upgrades in some of the DPs out there (that is just under 100 hrs of recording time!!!). I guess the 7200 rpm HDs need a little exterior fan service or make sure it has good ventilation.


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

Hmmm, I knew if I posted in this thread I was inviting problems. I woke up this morning with the DP pink-screened. I had to unplug it to restore it.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

My 110 channels disappeared last night. They were on the guide and the summary screen shows i ahd 110 reception but I could not tune them in. I tried a switch check and I got the PSOD midway through but after a reboot all was fine.


----------

